# Lights,Snails,Fish



## Screamin_99 (May 25, 2007)

I recently purchased some live plants. NO idea what they were called but I was told they work well and usually grow with little to no light.

Tank is 55gallon Breeder with 3 6-8inch RBPs. Water changes bi-weekly about 25% or so.

Well most of the plants died either from the Fish busting through the centers of them trying to play or chasing after each other. I now have snails all over my entire tank. there are little black dots all over the inside on the decor.. just everywhere.

Whats a good way to get rid of them will I run into this problem everytime I try to get live plants?

The tank has one 24" strip light on the top plexiglass between it and the water. I have a plant bulb in it but its clearly either not that great or I just dont have the proper wattage.

Could I add another strip light and that be sufficent in keeping some plants alive? what would I need.

I tried fake plants but the fish would eat and break those too. They have even bit holes in my air line that runs to the air stone. Everytime I buy a new line they bite it at the top and screws up the entire thing to where I cant save it lol.

Open to suggestions.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Screamin_99 said:


> I recently purchased some live plants. NO idea what they were called but I was told they work well and usually grow with little to no light.
> 
> Tank is 55gallon Breeder with 3 6-8inch RBPs. Water changes bi-weekly about 25% or so.
> 
> ...


About your plants, the problem may be the snails are destroying them.
Get rid of the snails first and then try with plants again.
How long are your lights on for each day? With plants you should have them on for at least 8hrs a day.

To get rid of your snails put a large piece of cucumber in your tank, after a few hrs it will be covered in snails so you can then just reve the piece rinse it off and put it back in and the same should happen till they are all gone.
This may not cure you of your snail problem completely but will get rid of 90% or more of them.

Also you should be doing a 25% weekly water change instead of bi weekly.
If you choose to do it bi weekly then I would do a 40-50% water change.

You should really consider upgrading to a 75gal 18" wide tank as your 12 width on a 55gal is really not enough for them and they would be much happier.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your tank and what type of fixture is it (fluorescent or compact fluorescent)? If it is a regular fluorescent type bulb (T-8, T-10, or T-12) and your tank is 36" or more, then that is your main problem. Also, some LFS are known to sell plants that aren't truly aquatic. The snails are more than likely eating the plants after they die, not killing them.


----------



## Screamin_99 (May 25, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> What are the dimensions of your tank and what type of fixture is it (fluorescent or compact fluorescent)? If it is a regular fluorescent type bulb (T-8, T-10, or T-12) and your tank is 36" or more, then that is your main problem. Also, some LFS are known to sell plants that aren't truly aquatic. The snails are more than likely eating the plants after they die, not killing them.


30" L x 18" W x 24" Tall.

Think its a T8 or T5 bulb not real sure..

Im gonna do the cucumber thing.. The snails help with alge and I have a full sun pond so im gonna just toss them all in that and hope for the best.

The hood has a spot for two light strips. Would that help or should I be looking at some other alternative for lighting.

My fish were very happy with the live plants but they just break them. they break my fake plants and bite and eat them lol and they even rip on my air line.

Try to be nice to them and they just dont care lmao.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Screamin_99 said:


> What are the dimensions of your tank and what type of fixture is it (fluorescent or compact fluorescent)? If it is a regular fluorescent type bulb (T-8, T-10, or T-12) and your tank is 36" or more, then that is your main problem. Also, some LFS are known to sell plants that aren't truly aquatic. The snails are more than likely eating the plants after they die, not killing them.


30" L x 18" W x 24" Tall.

Think its a T8 or T5 bulb not real sure..

Im gonna do the cucumber thing.. The snails help with alge and I have a full sun pond so im gonna just toss them all in that and hope for the best.

The hood has a spot for two light strips. Would that help or should I be looking at some other alternative for lighting.

My fish were very happy with the live plants but they just break them. they break my fake plants and bite and eat them lol and they even rip on my air line.

Try to be nice to them and they just dont care lmao.
[/quote]

T-5 bulbs are very small in diameter, 5/8 of an inch, while T-8 bulbs are about an inch in diameter. Your tank is very deep and decently wide and it is hard to find and affordable light at that length for its depth. Even with two bulbs of that length (regardless of T5 or T8) on there, you would be limited to java fern, java moss, anubias, and crpyptocorynes...even then they will grow slow. I would look around for a true 30" T-5 fixture or CF fixture. A Corlife Freshwater Aqualight (Compact Fluorescent Bulb) fixture comes with a 65w bulb that will help you grow the aforementioned plants much more easily. Their 30" T-5 Normal Output strip is only 36w and wouldn't work so well in a tank that deep. There are high output T-5 fixtures with 4 bulbs that would work, but pricewise the 65w Coralife Aqualight is your best bet and is what I would go with in your case. Dose with Fluorish Excel as your carbon source and Fluorish Comprehensive and you should be okay. If you want really good growth, dose their Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus (and Iron) regularly.


----------

